# Sunrace 11-46 11 speed



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

http://www.jbi.bike/web/searchResul...Id=SUNRACE&CatFourId=11-46&dfadfkawe45d9drh=4

JBimporters is the only source of information on this cassette. Emailed Sunrace and no response. I am in the market for a big chainring 11 speed.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

E13, shimano+oneup, SRAM+wolf tooth lots of options without much work looking for them... Just sayin...


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

The garbaruk spider is the best current option. The E13 is expensive. The one-up requires mixing cogs which had mixed results when I added to a ten-speed cassette. The SRAM one-up is expensive when you factor in the cost of a new SRAM X-whatever cassette. The appeal of the sun race and shimano complete cassette is that they will mesh the best and they will all be the same age/usage. They will also be cheaper then piecing together the garbaruk.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds like you thought this out already. I already have the SRAM cassette so naturally wolf tooth is a mod in my near future. Good luck on your hunt


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

It is good to see Sunrace coming out with good options at decent price points. I hadn't considered more range than I currently have but at least now there will be an affordable option.


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

ugh. 36t to 46t jump. No thanks


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

10 tooth jump, what were they thinking?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ones that are sold on Ebay have a 40-46 spacing. So it may be a better cassette.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Syncro said:


> ugh. 36t to 46t jump. No thanks





Travis Bickle said:


> 10 tooth jump, what were they thinking?


They only list ten tooth counts but state it's an 11 speed cassette, so I'm guessing they simply omitted a 40T ring between the 36T and 46T.


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

i hope the 40 ring is steel. That would make the cassette last longer. I can get a bit stronger!


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

If the stats are correct all rings are steel but the last ring.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

36-40-46, golden


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah that is what I was thinking, nice progression.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Linktung said:


> http://www.jbi.bike/web/searchResul...Id=SUNRACE&CatFourId=11-46&dfadfkawe45d9drh=4
> 
> JBimporters is the only source of information on this cassette. Emailed Sunrace and no response. I am in the market for a big chainring 11 speed.


Just put a Wolftooth 45t conversion for XT 11 x 40. Install was easy and the gear ratio's seem to have hit a sweet spot, the 40t to 45t shifted smoothly and gave me back a "bailout" gear that I have missed since going 1 x 11


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

I ordered the gabaruk cassette expander for one bike and plan on ordering a sunrace 11-46 when they become available.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I just got one. Got it on the bike, running XT with a Sram chain. Around the block it shifts well, and can back pedal in 46.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Where'd you find it?


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Cranknuts is listing them as in stock:

SunRace MX8 Cassette MTB 11 Speed Black Chrome11 - 46 T

No idea if its accurate.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I ordered it on Ebay.


----------



## jarhead22 (Feb 26, 2014)

what is the weight for the 11-46


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Edit: 534g


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Advertised was 465g. My scale read 467g. I've got a few rides on it now. The shifting is really good.


----------



## RockySpieler (Jan 8, 2012)

Cerberus75 said:


> Advertised was 465g. My scale read 467g. I've got a few rides on it now. The shifting is really good.


I have one in then post, got a few questions please:-

Are you using M8000 Medium (GS) or Long cage (SGS)?

Are you using goatlink?

What bike please hardtail or FS?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

M8000 GS, I'm not using a goat link, but may add one for cheap insurance for wear on lower cogs, wrap is ok, but could be better.

Bike is an One One Parkwood. HT with 17in chainstays.


----------



## thepowerofone (Jan 5, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> I just got one. Got it on the bike, running XT with a Sram chain. Around the block it shifts well, and can back pedal in 46.


Hi, can you confirm that the the last but one ring is 40t and that it is made of steel and not aluminium?

Also, pics would be rather appreciated!


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

thepowerofone said:


> Hi, can you confirm that the the last but one ring is 40t and that it is made of steel and not aluminium?
> 
> Also, pics would be rather appreciated!


I'll see if I can get pics later. Bike is at home, yes the 40t is steel.


----------



## Reallytho (Jul 30, 2015)

thepowerofone said:


> Hi, can you confirm that the the last but one ring is 40t and that it is made of steel and not aluminium?
> 
> Also, pics would be rather appreciated!


From what I can tell, the 46t is all steel. I have the 42t where the last ring is aluminium and it's 405g. The 46t is 465g which is quite a bump in weight. I got this from the site I usually buy bike parts, very reliable as they did their own weight tests.


----------



## thepowerofone (Jan 5, 2015)

Reallytho said:


> From what I can tell, the 46t is all steel. I have the 42t where the last ring is aluminium and it's 405g. The 46t is 465g which is quite a bump in weight. I got this from the site I usually buy bike parts, very reliable as they did their own weight tests.


As it is with the 11-42, the 11-46 comes in two versions - MS8 and MX8. The MS8 is all steel and the weight is above 500g (534g?). The MX8 has the 46 ring made of aluminium and that's the one that weighs 465g. I still consider that acceptable, because Shimano's 11-46 weighs 441g and has the last two sprockets made of aluminium. Not only that, but gearing is much worse, because it goes like this - -37-46. Terrible jump, questionable durability of a 37t aluminium sprocket. And it is more expensive.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

thepowerofone said:


> .... And it is more expensive.


Where are you finding the Sunrace 11-46T for less than the Shimano 11-46? Only place I can find to buy it in the US is ebay and its $110.

I can find the m8000 (on pre-order) for $89. I'm not in to the aluminum 37T cog, but for a $20 difference, I may give it a shot.


----------



## thepowerofone (Jan 5, 2015)

jminus said:


> Where are you finding the Sunrace 11-46T for less than the Shimano 11-46? Only place I can find to buy it in the US is ebay and its $110.
> 
> I can find the m8000 (on pre-order) for $89. I'm not in to the aluminum 37T cog, but for a $20 difference, I may give it a shot.


Sorry, I should have mentioned in Europe. I ordered the Sunrace for €70 from Germany, while the Shimano is €95. That might change after a while, but at the time of ordering and writing this these are the prices.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just ordered the 11-46. eBay, 82.99 shipped.

Any one with experience with this cassette care to comment on its use with a Shimano M8000 XT derailleur? Med or long cage -- single front ring.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

deleted, wrong thread.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*But 465g cassette? UGH...*



Cerberus75 said:


> I just got one. Got it on the bike, running XT with a Sram chain. Around the block it shifts well, and can back pedal in 46.


Now, that is nice. XX1 cassette jumps cogs even after 1/4 turn backpedal. Are you running the MX8 with smaller range?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm running a 8000 gs (med cage) single front ring, 28 or 32t. No issues, shifts well.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cerberus75 said:


> I'm running a 8000 gs (med cage) single front ring, 28 or 32t. No issues, shifts well.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I installed a Goat Link on the M8000 and shifting went from good, but loud really smooth and quite.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

reamer41 said:


> Just ordered the 11-46. eBay, 82.99 shipped.


Delivered today. Ordered 7-13 delivered 7-21.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

The seller is mybicycleparts.

I would have preferred a silver cassette, but black was available and what I ordered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

Just ordered the SunRace CSMS8 11-46T 11spd Wide Ratio Cassette on ebay for $78.84 from Dragon Racing Pro Shop.
SunRace | CSMS8
11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-40-46 sounds better than the 11-46 Shimano M8000 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-37-46


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

I just gave up waiting for the m8000 11-46 as well and ordered the silver CSMX8 for 104 shipped on eBay. Going to try and run it with the m8000 GS with no goat link and see how it goes.


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

My Cassette arrived today. it is the CSMS8 EAZ
All the sprockets are Steel and the spiders are Aluminum.
The 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-40-46 Gear
Combination is correct.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Got my first ride in yesterday. 
The 11-46 seems good. No issues shifting, gear spacing seems good. Pleased so far.

Heavy tho! 536g, but what are you going to do.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Couple of questions about going CSMX8 vs CSMS8, I know that there is a significant weight difference with the CSMS8 using all steel sprockets. 

1. How much of performance loss does the 70g on the CSMS8 make ? 
2. How well does the black anodizing hold up on the CSMX8 ?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

The 70gr difference probably won't be noticed. It depends on how much your existing wheel weight is. And how much more your adding.

The black paint doesn't last long. Mine is a matte black underneath the paint, I have heard others say theirs isnt.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

NorthSideOf50 said:


> Couple of questions about going CSMX8 vs CSMS8, I know that there is a significant weight difference with the CSMS8 using all steel sprockets.
> 
> 1. How much of performance loss does the 70g on the CSMS8 make ?
> 2. How well does the black anodizing hold up on the CSMX8 ?


One other question. They say it requires a longer "B" screw, does anyone know how long it needs to be ?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

M8000 gs B screw wasn't even all the way out.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

I just got mine installed. 11-46 cmsx8 with the m8000 GS derailleur and m8000 1x crankset @ 30T. Shifting is ok, but it feels pretty grindy in the 46 and it shifts down if I back pedal. Chain line is dead center on the 6th cog. I have plenty of room left on the b-screw so I'm not sure a goat link would help. 

Only thing I can think of is that this chain is a few hundred miles old. Doesn't register any stretch but maybes it is out just enough. I think I'll go out and buy a new chain before my ride tomorrow. 

What chains are you guys using successfully?


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Bought and installed a new SRAM PC X1 chain. Doesn't fix the back pedal issue. I can't move the chainring any farther inboard, in fact, I think it slightly rubs the chain stay under hard load as it is. Other than that, the shifting seems pretty good though not a smooth as my old XT 1x10 setup.

May just be something I have to live with on this bike due to its short chain stays.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

jminus said:


> Bought and installed a new SRAM PC X1 chain. Doesn't fix the back pedal issue. I can't move the chainring any farther inboard, in fact, I think it slightly rubs the chain stay under hard load as it is. Other than that, the shifting seems pretty good though not a smooth as my old XT 1x10 setup.
> 
> May just be something I have to live with on this bike due to its short chain stays.


So is it the chain, cassette or XT M8000 that's causing a lack of performance?


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

mtnbiker4life said:


> So is it the chain, cassette or XT M8000 that's causing a lack of performance?


Are you asking about the back pedaling or just the "less smooth" shifting?

Pack pedaling can only really be a combination of chain, cassette, and chain line. I don't have experience with any other 1x11 cassettes on the this specific bike (let alone a 46T cog on any bike), so its hard to say what it "should" do.

As far as the shifting, no idea. It may smooth out with some miles. It's good enough for me as is, so I'm not going to worry about it until it comes time to replace the cassette.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

jminus said:


> Are you asking about the back pedaling or just the "less smooth" shifting?
> 
> Pack pedaling can only really be a combination of chain, cassette, and chain line. I don't have experience with any other 1x11 cassettes on the this specific bike (let alone a 46T cog on any bike), so its hard to say what it "should" do.
> 
> As far as the shifting, no idea. It may smooth out with some miles. It's good enough for me as is, so I'm not going to worry about it until it comes time to replace the cassette.


I'm just considering the same configuration and curious about the performance or any limitations.


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

hmmm... those that installed it without backpedal chain drop, what is your setup?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

My bike has 17inch stays. The chain ring is either on the 64 bcd or spancers moved to non drive side if running a 32 on the 104 bdc. No backpedaling issues.

M8000gs with goatlink. Goat link not needed but makes the shifts smooth.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

jminus said:


> Bought and installed a new SRAM PC X1 chain. Doesn't fix the back pedal issue. I can't move the chainring any farther inboard, in fact, I think it slightly rubs the chain stay under hard load as it is. Other than that, the shifting seems pretty good though not a smooth as my old XT 1x10 setup.
> 
> May just be something I have to live with on this bike due to its short chain stays.


How short are your stays? I'm thinking about getting a new frame.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Cerberus75 said:


> How short are your stays? I'm thinking about getting a new frame.


My Canfield Balance has 16.5 inch stays.

After riding today, I am definitely pleased with the gear spacing of the cassette. With my 30T front ring, I never actually needed the 46T except as a luxury to spin up the super steep stuff without standing up. It perfectly acts as a bailout gear. Shifting seems pretty good. Not as smooth as my older 1x10 XT, but very crisp. I did have a few "pings" that I think might have been related to cable adjustment, something to keep an eye on.

Also, after two rides on the cassette it does seem to have developed the ability to backpedal a bit more, so maybe it will continue to improve as things bed in.

Does the Goatlink do more than just act like a huge b-screw? I sort of assumed it would make shifting mushier (like having the b-screw out all the way). If it actually improves things, I may give it a shot.


----------



## ananth (Jun 7, 2011)

I fixed the backpedal issue by taking a file to the 46t cog.

I know.. a little extreme. But I only needed to file the back of 6 of the 46 teeth. If you spin backwards slowly and watch the chain drop down, you'll notice the inner link is always catching on the inside of the tooth next to the shift ramp. File the back of this tooth at an angle to prevent it from catching.

Can be done without removing the wheel of the cassette. But be careful not to file any spokes, and clean up well afterwards.

I haven't noticed any drop in upshift performance. I doubt it will since I only had to file the teeth *before* the ramp. Not the ones that actually pull the chain up the ramp.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

ananth said:


> I fixed the backpedal issue by taking a file to the 46t cog.
> 
> I know.. a little extreme. But I only needed to file the back of 6 of the 46 teeth. If you spin backwards slowly and watch the chain drop down, you'll notice the inner link is always catching on the inside of the tooth next to the shift ramp. File the back of this tooth at an angle to prevent it from catching.
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice ingenuity!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

jminus said:


> My Canfield Balance has 16.5 inch stays.
> 
> After riding today, I am definitely pleased with the gear spacing of the cassette. With my 30T front ring, I never actually needed the 46T except as a luxury to spin up the super steep stuff without standing up. It perfectly acts as a bailout gear. Shifting seems pretty good. Not as smooth as my older 1x10 XT, but very crisp. I did have a few "pings" that I think might have been related to cable adjustment, something to keep an eye on.
> 
> ...


The goat link moves the derailleur away, with normal b screw adjustment it allows the deraillure turn curl under the cassette more, giving better chain wrap, improving shifts, especially in the smaller gears. The shifts were load clunky drop into gear, now theyou are smother.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Cerberus75 said:


> The goat link moves the derailleur away, with normal b screw adjustment it allows the deraillure turn curl under the cassette more, giving better chain wrap, improving shifts, especially in the smaller gears. The shifts were load clunky drop into gear, now theyou are smother.


Sounds good to me. I just ordered one to give it a shot.


----------



## CS645 (Dec 9, 2011)

A 10-46t cassette at a Sunrace price, wouldn't that be a real game changer?

Gears: 10-12-14-16-19-22-26-30-35-40-46

Steps: 1,20-1,17-1,14-1,19-1,16-1,18-1,15-1,17-1,14-1,15


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

Got the last of my parts today and installed them.
-CSMS8 11-46 cassette
-XT M8000 GS derailleur
-XT M8000 shifter 
-Wolf Tooth Drop Stop 32T 104 bcd chainring installed in middle position of Race Face Ride crank
-KMC X11.93 chain
-Goat link

Was dropping on backpedal so I moved 3mm worth of spacers (bottom bracket and spindle) around to move the crank inboard and it seems to solve the backpedal problem. Chain line now is just a little inboard from being directly inline with the 6th cog.

The GoatLink made the free chain distance between the cassette and jockey wheel shorter and improved the shifting on the bench. It got dark before I could go for a test ride.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

My setup:

Cassette: CSMX8-EAZ 11-46 black
Derailleur: SLX RD-M7000 GS 11spd
Shifter: SLX SL-M7000
Chain: Shimano CN-HG601
Crank: SLX M552 3x
Chainring: Superstar NW 30t 104BCD mounted in the middle
Chainline: dead center on 48mm

It drops when backpedaling in the 46t cog, from 40t and bellow its ok. So I'm guessing that if I move the chainring inboard it will stop dropping, but first I'm going to ride as it is and hope it will "bed in".

It shift ok and smooth, but when shifting up to 40t and 46t cogs there is a small lag.
Also when shifting down from the 46t and 40t cog there is a small "clonk", I'm not surprised because the jump is physically "bigger" than the rest.

I'm yet to test it in the real world because when assembling the cassette I noticed that the axle in my rear hub is snapped in two, so I have been riding for about 2 months with a broken axle :/
The new axle is on the way, I will report with real world performance in about a week.


----------



## themaniac (Aug 18, 2016)

*works very good...*

I use the Sunrace 11-46 with the XT 8000 GS Rear Derailleur since last week and it works very well indeed.
It's a bit louder than the 11-42 original XT cassette, but I didn't recognize any problems.

I have tested it in a marathon race with more than 1300hm in very muddy conditions and of course I have ridden a lot training kilometers.


----------



## Straw_Cat (Jul 11, 2016)

Here's a list of the different Sunrace cassettes.

SUNRACE 11-46T CSMX8 - CSMS8 11s STEEL CASSETTE | VeloAcier.com

The CSMS8 EAY 11-42T all-steel cassette is going for $64 USD on eBay if you order from China. A bit less than the comparable SRAM NX all-steel cassette which apparently is listed at $79 USD.
The CSMS8 EAY is listed in the Veloacier link as weighing 465 grams, while the EAX 11-40 tooth one is 429 grams. The 11-46 tooth cassette, EAZ, is 534 grams.

That gives you some choices.

Sunrace CSMS8 11 42T 11 SPD Wide Ratio Cassette M8000 M9000 XX1 X01 x1 GX Usable | eBay


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

For the people in Europe, check also the German's online stores, you can find prices lower than those on ebay, and it's faster .

For example my CSMX8-EAZ 11-46 black cost me 68€ and it took four days to arrive.

The french site Probikeshop, also had it at around 68€ and free shipping.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

*11-46 looks like clown shoes*

Man, a 11-46 cassette is like clown shoes. I have a 11-40 Praxis and it looks ridiculous but I run a 30T XTR granny on my 2x10. (like a 26T granny and 34t cass)

I'd get a smaller chain ring like a 32T front and go with a 11-42 1x11 (like a 24t granny and 34t cass) it will save a bit on weight as long as you get an XT, but maybe the Sunrace 11-42 weighs the same but I doubt it at their prices.

Shimano XT CS M8000 Cassette | eBay


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

Guess it all depends on what wheel and tire size your bike has. 
Went for a ride this weekend with one of the guys and he has that same setup you describe 1X11 with a 32T chain ring and the 11-42 XT cassette. While I have a 1X11 with a 32T chain ring and the Sunrace CSMS8 11-46 cassette. 
On a step hill he was wishing he had the 11-46 or a 30T chainring. We both have the same bike Felt DD70.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Has anyone used this cassette with a GX derailleur?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Small update.
Decided to get a second chain to run along with my Shimano CN-HG601 chain, HG601 is a directional chain, and as people were reporting that they noticed an improvement in shifting performance with SRAM chains I decided to get a SRAM PC1110, it's not a directional chain.
To test the chain I chose a trail I use to ride were I have small descents were I gain momentum followed by up hills were I down shift as I need to maintain the rpm, when I reach the top I'm usually on my 46t cog.
I can say I noticed a clear improvement while down shifting up the hills. It's not that the Shimano chain shifts bad, or ghost shift, or shifts bad in any way. It's just that the SRAM chain shifts smoother.
And as the SRAM chain cost almost half the price as the Shimano, 11€ vs 20€, I'm seeing myself to use SRAM chains on non Shimano cassettes from now on.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

KMC chain working well, also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty incredible the differences in weight between the Sunrace, Shimano, NX, GX and SRAM's XX1 and e13's TRS+ cassettes.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Sunrace CSMX8 11-42 - 405g $70
Sunrace CSMS8 11-42 - 465g $62
Shimano SLX CS-M7000 11-42 - 491g $53
Shimano XT CS-M8000 11-42 - 433g $65
Shimano XTR CS-M9000 11-40 - 328g $180
SRAM GX XG-1175 10-42 - 325g ? (does it exist?)
SRAM GX XG-1150 10-42 - 394g $115
SRAM NX PG-1130 11-42 - 538g $67
SRAM X1 XG-1180 10-42 - 315g $200
SRAM X01 XG-1195 10-42 - 275g $300
SRAM XX1 XG-1199 10-42 - 260g $360
e13 TRS+ 9-44 - 320g $310


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice. You should add the 11-46 cassettes to that list. 

Also, I wonder what the complete weight of OneUp's new 10t driver setup is.

EDIT: OneUp 10t driver + 50t should weigh 80g more than XT 11-42 cassette.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Linktung said:


> http://www.jbi.bike/web/searchResul...Id=SUNRACE&CatFourId=11-46&dfadfkawe45d9drh=4
> 
> JBimporters is the only source of information on this cassette. Emailed Sunrace and no response. I am in the market for a big chainring 11 speed.


I'm using a sunrace 10 speed 11-42t and it is perfect. I'll be doing the 11 speed 11-46t jump hands down.

With sram chain


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

jminus said:


> Bought and installed a new SRAM PC X1 chain. Doesn't fix the back pedal issue. I can't move the chainring any farther inboard, in fact, I think it slightly rubs the chain stay under hard load as it is. Other than that, the shifting seems pretty good though not a smooth as my old XT 1x10 setup.
> 
> May just be something I have to live with on this bike due to its short chain stays.


Yes, it's th enature of the system, even X1 had that probelm with backpedaling..

Just ordered a Sunrace 11-46 and GX Group to replace an aging X9/26tNW/11-36+Wolf 40T, looking forward to running a larger chainring plus having one more gear for hill climbing.

It's truly something when you can get such an increase in range at economy prices when an equivakllent product was 1k or more just a couple years ago.

Someday I'm hoping to get a reasonably priced Pinion on a FS bike


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Tha chain drop on back pedaling has to be with cross chaining. I have the sunrace 11-46 in one bike and the chain drops out of the 46 but not out of the 40. On my old 26" I have a 1x10 with 11-42 cassette and no chain drop on back pedaling. I think it's because the new crank sets are wider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milodog (Jul 30, 2011)

*How did you measure your chain length?*



Cerberus75 said:


> The goat link moves the derailleur away, with normal b screw adjustment it allows the deraillure turn curl under the cassette more, giving better chain wrap, improving shifts, especially in the smaller gears. The shifts were load clunky drop into gear, now theyou are smother.


Cerberus, after reading the thread, you seem to have the best results with your setup. I'm curious how you measured your chain length. Wrap around 46t to front CR without derailleur and add 2 links?

So stoked to have found this thread! My M8000 chain and cassette is about due for a change and i have been eyeing the black CSMX8 46t for while.

Thanks!


----------



## ananth (Jun 7, 2011)

I also added a Goatlink 11 to my 11-46.

Shifts may have slightly improved, but I'll tell you the real reason I like it is because: Removing/installing the rear wheel became so much easier! And I like to remove the wheels every time I'm washing the bike.

With the longer chain and the offset pulley, the upper pulley ended up way in front of the cassette when in the smaller cogs. The goatlink fixes this by moving the whole shebang backwards - thus also improving the "free chain length" between the pulley and the cassette.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Are you all adding a Goatlink to 11s dirrailleurs, or just to 10s dirrailleurs?
I ask this because the only setup I did that would need a Goatlink was an 11-42 Sunrace cassette with a 10s dirrailleur, a XT M786.
My other setups a 11-42 Sunrace cassette with a M8000 dirrailleur, and an 11-46 Sunrace cassette with a M7000 dirrailleur, don't need a Goatlink because both are working flawlessly.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

milodog said:


> Cerberus, after reading the thread, you seem to have the best results with your setup. I'm curious how you measured your chain length. Wrap around 46t to front CR without derailleur and add 2 links?
> 
> So stoked to have found this thread! My M8000 chain and cassette is about due for a change and i have been eyeing the black CSMX8 46t for while.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the typical 2 links.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Aglo said:


> Are you all adding a Goatlink to 11s dirrailleurs, or just to 10s dirrailleurs?
> I ask this because the only setup I did that would need a Goatlink was an 11-42 Sunrace cassette with a 10s dirrailleur, a XT M786.
> My other setups a 11-42 Sunrace cassette with a M8000 dirrailleur, and an 11-46 Sunrace cassette with a M7000 dirrailleur, don't need a Goatlink because both are working flawlessly.


I don't think it's needed, but I get a better chain wrap. So slightly better shifts. And should get better wear.


----------



## Camilintp (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

is anyone using this cassette with an OVAL CHAINRING, i just bought it and a new set of Shimano M8000 crank and deraillur but im having problems with the shifting, my mechanic said its because if the oval chainring, what you think?


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Camilintp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is anyone using this cassette with an OVAL CHAINRING, i just bought it and a new set of Shimano M8000 crank and deraillur but im having problems with the shifting, my mechanic said its because if the oval chainring, what you think?


I am. AB oval 30t ring on RF Turbine cranks, Sunrace 11-46 cassette, M8000 shifter and derailleur, all mounted up on a Carver Gnarvester. No troubles. I set it up with a round 30t ring and later bought the oval.

Try a round ring--I bet it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Oval won't make a difference. I use a 28 and 32 AB oval. No issues.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Camilintp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is anyone using this cassette with an OVAL CHAINRING, i just bought it and a new set of Shimano M8000 crank and deraillur but im having problems with the shifting, my mechanic said its because if the oval chainring, what you think?


Are you using the goat link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Is there a U.S. source for these cassettes? Would rather not buy from overseas Ebay sellers if possible...


----------



## Straw_Cat (Jul 11, 2016)

There are some local suppliers for these American made products (The GoatLinks).

Jenson is the first one that pops up that I'm familiar with in passing: Maybe some readers have done business with them. I haven't... yet.

Wolf Tooth Goatlink 10Speed > Components > Drivetrain > Misc. Rear Derailleur Parts | Jenson USA

Lindarets. Co. and Wolf Tooth worked together and designed these :
GoatLink - wolftoothcomponents.com 
GoatLink Installation - Lindarets

It's fairly likely that one of your nearby LBS stores will have access to these...

The Lindarets page linked above has this notice: "Please note: due to our renewed focus on product design, the GoatLink is now available exclusively from Wolf Tooth Components and their authorized dealers."

Wolf Tooth makes stuff in Minneapolis, WI.


----------



## Straw_Cat (Jul 11, 2016)

Add: Jenson also sells Sun Race cassettes, as shown here:

Sunrace CSMX8 11 Speed Cassette > Components > Drivetrain > Cassettes | Jenson USA


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

Jenson does not appear to stock the 46t though. I'm interested in trying one too, but they are not easy to find.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

You can get them from Europe.
Several German online shops have the MX8 in stock.


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

ananth said:


> I fixed the backpedal issue by taking a file to the 46t cog.
> 
> I know.. a little extreme. But I only needed to file the back of 6 of the 46 teeth.


Thanks, that worked like a charm! no issues with backpedalling and chaindrop on the 46t, 2 minutes work and NO ISSUES anymore. Even though i have an 56 mm chainline. Also no difference in Upshifting behavior.

Peter


----------



## OscarAM (Dec 3, 2015)

Camilintp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is anyone using this cassette with an OVAL CHAINRING, i just bought it and a new set of Shimano M8000 crank and deraillur but im having problems with the shifting, my mechanic said its because if the oval chainring, what you think?


I use a AB oval 32T and 34T with a X01 BB30 crank and no issues.


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

I've got my eye on the new E-13 9-46 tooth cassette. 

Granted, it is much more expensive, but the weight is right on at only 278 grams. I just can't stomach the Sunrace and Shimano cassettes that are close to 500 grams. At that weight you aren't saving anything over 2x10 IMO.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Widgeontrail said:


> I've got my eye on the new E-13 9-46 tooth cassette.
> 
> Granted, it is much more expensive, but the weight is right on at only 278 grams. I just can't stomach the Sunrace and Shimano cassettes that are close to 500 grams. At that weight you aren't saving anything over 2x10 IMO.
> 
> View attachment 1104398


This is on my radar. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Widgeontrail said:


> I've got my eye on the new E-13 9-46 tooth cassette.
> 
> Granted, it is much more expensive, but the weight is right on at only 278 grams. I just can't stomach the Sunrace and Shimano cassettes that are close to 500 grams. At that weight you aren't saving anything over 2x10 IMO.
> 
> View attachment 1104398


Want!

Need that darn XD body for my CK hub. ... a handful of cash. 
Of course I'd want a nice single ring crank like the RF NextSL... more $$$.
And an 11-speed shifter and derailleur... $$$

But all in all much less than a whole new bike! And I still think my 2013 Tallboy LTc is a great bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarAM (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll try the 11-46 from SunRace and will search that my new bike comes with xD driver body to doesn't miss all the opportunities available with that and lighter cassettes.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

I installed, adjusted, and rode, a Surnace CSMX8 metallic silver 11-46 yesterday on my 2016 Stumpjumper 6Fattie.

I installed it on a used wheelset I bought from an eBay auction. The hubs are White Industries XMR+ boost, these being the main reason for buying, laced with 32 spokes to i45 Scraper rims.

It works good, so far! I am going to go a real ride today and will comeback with more impressions.

I took the brake rotors off my original Rovals and put them on the White hubs. Fit is perfect. No brake issues.

The cassette however did not mate with the derailleur without readjustments of the limit screws, cable tension, and b screw. Essentially the entire cassette seems to be inboard almost 1 click from the original configuration.

I was just scanning on another MTBR 22 page Sunrace 11-46 thread, and I saw that some people are putting spacers on before the cassette. So I may end up trying that one day, if the cassette will thread on enough with a spacer. I have some spacers somewhere because of tandems in my life.

The adjustments were easy to do, and I swear it runs great, smooth, can back pedal, and I didn't lengthen the chain or install a new chain (but will soon anyway). The suspension cycles smoothly and doesn't over tension the chain or derailleur. I think I have 109 links.

Yes the bike has Sram, it's the Expert model, so I am not sure which group it is, but is good. Has a 28t chainring. Today we ride up some steep trails, so it will get a good thrashing. Also some hectic descents.

The new wheels bring on a wider footprint. The bike forums for my model are packed with debates over rim width and I wanted to discover the the feel for myself. The set-up up is heavier than stock, by a pound I think. All due to the rims, not hubs, and to another change. I put a 3.25 Vee Trax on the front.

I put the front tire from the new wheels on the rear, a Purgatory 3.0. The original Ground control o the rear was too worn to reuse. 

The bike is a big package, and the 4t larger sprocket is welcome.

I also bought a black Surface cassette, originally destined for my wife's bike. She has an XT drivetrain. Once I installed mine, I knew I wouldn't put it on her bike, because of the spacing issue alone. Her stuff is maintained to a different standard than mine, no funky experimental set ups allowed. So eventually she will get a Shimano 11-46. Her bike is much lighter, so I don't feel guilty.

But I am disappointed about the fit. The main reason being that I wish to be able to switch between 
three wheelset without performing readjustments.

So I will probably be looking into trying a spacer. The Roval wheel has an SD driver and my boost 29er wheel has a Shimano 11-42, and they were perfectly interchangeable.


----------



## ananth (Jun 7, 2011)

Jack Burns said:


> But I am disappointed about the fit. The main reason being that I wish to be able to switch between
> three wheelset without performing readjustments.


The spacer issue has everything to do with the hub, and very little to do with the cassette.

I have multiple wheel sets with a mixture of shimano/sunrace cassette and they all swap fine.

Did you try installing the same cassette on one of your existing wheels?


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks.

I haven't tried the cassette on my 29 wheel yet but I will. The other wheel is Sram.

Yeah it probably is the hub. I may go by Petaluma and visit the White shop and see what they say one day of I can find the time as I pass thru the area regularly.

The Drivetrain performed great today though. We climbed a lot of steep grades and some of it was technical.

It shifted and ran smooth.

On the last DH, Boy Scout's at Montara I caught a beach in the rear spokes and pulled a spoke Pickering the spoke head in the i45 Scraper run.

The wide rims are better for plus tires.

It was 2 inch thick branch rider behind said. It snapped. He was surprised the wheel wasn't destroyed.

So now I need to replace the rim, and will probably go to carbon.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

The Sunrace in the sun worked very good. A spacing issue perhaps due to using White XMR+ hubs was a fiddle. Need to sort that out.

On Sunday I caught a stick and pulled a spoke in the rear on the last DH, and need a new rim already. Bummer. But hello carbon?

Okay so what size? i45 again?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dboneslick (Apr 28, 2013)

I just installed a CSMX8 11-46 and converted from 2x11 to 1x11. 
My previous cassette was a 11-40 XT. I didn't have to mess with high/low limit adjustment but did have to adjust the b screw for clearance on the large cog and did a bit of fiddling with the barrel adjuster. 
It shifts smooth and runs well. I can't backpedal in the 46t cog but I can on the 40t. I had a little noise in the middle cog (just the 1 cog) for the first several miles. It made that noise you hear when it's out of adjustment and is on the verge of skipping cogs. No amount of barrel adjustment would fix it and it shifted great through all gears when I finally gave up and decided to live with the noise. After several miles, the noise disappeared. It's like that one cog had a machining abnormality that was remedied by a bit of break-in.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm using sunrace on both of my bikes. 11-46 on the FS 1x11 and 11-42 on the HT 1x10. Both are working flawlessly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

joining thread


----------



## rock-rod (Sep 3, 2012)

Recently switch to the 11-46 steel cassette and matched it with a shimano m8000 rd and xt shifter on my fuse 6fattie. The chain line while on the 46t cog is pretty bad and can't backpedal on that gear but the rest are ok and it shifts very well. Love it!


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ordered some 11-46 alloy cassettes from Bikediscount.de and they came as advertised, without a hitch. (just have to be patient)


----------



## silklash (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey guys. Can you tell me what the diameter of 46T cog is?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I have no idea but it's huge. Either way you will need a goat link for your rear mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

silklash said:


> Hey guys. Can you tell me what the diameter of 46T cog is?


I run a 180mm rotor on the back and the 46T cog is bigger than that. Probably 190mm if I had to make a good guess.


----------



## HoJo (Jan 26, 2004)

Finished my 1st ride on a Sunrace 11-46 MX8. It replaced an XT 11-42 with a OneUp 45 on a Pivot Switchblade with a Race Face 30T upfront. It took me 30 min of riding before I remembered I had switched cassettes. When paying attention the shifts are maybe a little louder and a little clunkier, but you have to pay attention to notice. Major benefit was shifting out of the 46 to the 42 was a none issue, on the old XT Oneup setup I would have to drop 2 gears to get it out of the 45. Not that I used it often it's an occasional bailout gear. 
I'll probably run this until the al gears it wear out then consider a E13 9-46 which will require a SRAM freehub for my rear hub. O well 1st world problems.


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

I believe some of you are using the sunrace 11-46 with SRAM xo1 or xx1. Any issues?


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Just got mine, here is a quick check and brief comparison with SRAM 10-42 and Shimano XT 11-42/46. I've been using a couple of MX3 11-42 10 speed cassettes for more than a season now and they seem to be long lasting and shifting is fine. I expect this to be similar in performance and longevity.


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

silklash said:


> Hey guys. Can you tell me what the diameter of 46T cog is?


Check out my pic in post #41 in this thread. Looks like ~7-3/8" dia to me.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Or check minute 2:30 in the video, next to an 180mm Shimano rotor:


----------



## allblkscott (Aug 8, 2014)

The weight of the cassette isn't that bad. How is the black finish holding up for you guys?


----------



## sundace (Jan 22, 2009)

Hallo! Will the sunrace mx8 11-46 cassette work with a sram gx derailleur?
Or should i go for the 11-42?


----------



## allblkscott (Aug 8, 2014)

It'll work with the 11-46


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

allblkscott said:


> The weight of the cassette isn't that bad. How is the black finish holding up for you guys?


It's worn off from the teeth of the 46 cog but otherwise it still looks good.


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

Are any of the 11 speed cassettes compatible with SRAM XD drivers? Searched their site but didnt find any specs suggesting Shimano freehub or SRAM driver.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

bugaroo said:


> Are any of the 11 speed cassettes compatible with SRAM XD drivers? Searched their site but didnt find any specs suggesting Shimano freehub or SRAM driver.


That's a good question, and I think the reply is "no".

My bike, like yours, came with the nice Roval wheels and SRAM group. Then I wanted a boost 29" wheeler and ended up getting a Shimano freehub style because of price and feeling okay with Shimano compatible options including this Sunrace thing. I bought a Shimano 11-42 for those wheels, but I plan on putting a Sunrace on there sometimes.

I don't why I am replying because I'm no authority, but the best alternative might be to get a conversion kit for the SRAM cassette.

I ended up getting a third wheelset of i45 Scrapers and put Sunrace on that, and it's nice.

But I am keeping the Roval wheels because they are really light, and have an idea to do really long rides with a light tire set on them when the weather warms.

In all I think the 29" rim experience is under performing compared to the 27.5 x 3.25 in terms of descending and extreme steep climbing.

But then, when I first got the bike, I determined the Roval wheels were flimsy and anorexic looking, and I bought the boost 29 wheeler for a back up in case of failure.

Anyway literally going around in circles on this stuff. The next iteration would be carbon rims. For the time being I will not get carbon. I can keep up or dominate in my mileu as is.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys

I'm looking at MX8 and considering replacement of my X01 1195 (10-42).
Currently on 1x 30T oval.
The advantage of Sram is weight and high speed gear - can You point more advantages when casette is almost 3 times more expensive ?


----------



## allblkscott (Aug 8, 2014)

Placek said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm looking at MX8 and considering replacement of my X01 1195 (10-42).
> Currently on 1x 30T oval.
> The advantage of Sram is weight and high speed gear - can You point more advantages when casette is almost 3 times more expensive ?


You said all the advantages. If weight really bothers you stick to the x01. Those cassettes are very light. Weight doesn't bother me too much so I went with the 11-46t from Box Components.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Ive never used the xg-1195 or 1199, but I have a number of xg-1150 and 1180 cassettes. I find the steel shifts MUCH better than aluminum while under moderate load. Of course, ideally you shift under no load, but thats simply not always practical. The steel holds up very well while shifting late into a climb, whereas I find the soft aluminum causes the chain to hang until it loudly snaps into place.

Obviously, if you shift while furiously mashing, expect a pile of unusable parts in short order, regardless of the price point.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Insimple words - culture of shifting under moderate pressure. That's interesting.



GuitsBoy said:


> Ive never used the xg-1195 or 1199, but I have a number of xg-1150 and 1180 cassettes. I find the steel shifts MUCH better than aluminum while under moderate load. Of course, ideally you shift under no load, but thats simply not always practical. The steel holds up very well while shifting late into a climb, whereas I find the soft aluminum causes the chain to hang until it loudly snaps into place.
> 
> Obviously, if you shift while furiously mashing, expect a pile of unusable parts in short order, regardless of the price point.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Placek said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm looking at MX8 and considering replacement of my X01 1195 (10-42).
> Currently on 1x 30T oval.
> The advantage of Sram is weight and high speed gear - can You point more advantages when casette is almost 3 times more expensive ?


Not much besides the weight and the removable 42T. The 1199 and 1195 are basically the same cassette. They are both machined out of steel with an aluminum 42T. The 1195 has a black coating. You'll also have to change the driver body if you choose to go with the Sunrace.

I've got an 1199, 1195, 1150, and a Sunrace 11-40. I find that as long as your drivetrain is in good condition and adjusted properly...all the cassettes shift relatively well.


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

Placek said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm looking at MX8 and considering replacement of my X01 1195 (10-42).
> Currently on 1x 30T oval.
> The advantage of Sram is weight and high speed gear - can You point more advantages when casette is almost 3 times more expensive ?


The 10-42 has a little more range than the 11-46. 420% vs. 418%


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

orangutanracer said:


> The 10-42 has a little more range than the 11-46. 420% vs. 418%


$200 for 2% is a deal.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

orangutanracer said:


> The 10-42 has a little more range than the 11-46. 420% vs. 418%


Range is higher. 
Still, if someone needs exactly this 46T than no 10T can compete even with higher range.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

orangutanracer said:


> The 10-42 has a little more range than the 11-46. 420% vs. 418%


You might want to double check that math.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> You might want to double check that math.


Yeah, its more like 418.1818%

What numbers do you come up with?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> Yeah, its more like 418.1818%
> 
> What numbers do you come up with?


Dyslexia gets the better of me once again, somehow I read 11/42 vs. 10/46  - apologies extended to orangutanracer.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys correct my way of thinking.

10-42 - for those who descent more, not needing additional gear uphill
11-46 - well if You go step uphills more often and hate to carry bike on Your back

both have similar range but in different directions (10-42 more towards descending)


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Front chainring selection makes your logic a little off but if you are assuming that chainrings will be one size, then sure....

mine arrives friday for my build over the weekend! wooo!!!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Placek said:


> Guys correct my way of thinking.
> 
> 10-42 - for those who descent more, not needing additional gear uphill
> 11-46 - well if You go step uphills more often and hate to carry bike on Your back
> ...


Totally depends on what front chainring you use, gearing would be virtually identical by stepping up the chainring 3t with the 10/42.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Agreein about the front chainring. If you cant fit a low enough chainring on your crank BCD, then youre stuck going with the larger cassette.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

My chainring is already oval 30T and this is minimum for my 96BCD crank hence no way to improove climbing on front.
This is the reason i'm comparing only rear options.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Placek said:


> My chainring is already oval 30T and this is minimum for my 96BCD crank hence no way to improove climbing on front.
> This is the reason i'm comparing only rear options.


Then its a simple choice. Do you value climbing power, or top end more?


----------



## ZombieWV (Jul 21, 2007)

Anybody found this cassette for sale in the US yet?


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I've seen it asked many times but has anyone actually tested this 11 spd Cassette with Sram 11 speed drivetrains? Normally it should work but maybe there could be some spacing issues


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Bogdan_mb said:


> I've seen it asked many times but has anyone actually tested this 11 spd Cassette with Sram 11 speed drivetrains? Normally it should work but maybe there could be some spacing issues


I'll get back to you after this weekend. Got a x01 RD to test.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeyspec (Mar 5, 2016)

I have a spare SunRace CSMX8 11-46T sitting in the box unopened if anyone wants to take it off my hands. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

1.


ZombieWV said:


> Anybody found this cassette for sale in the US yet?


https://www.amazon.com/SunRace-11-S...918004&sr=8-1&keywords=sunrace+11-46+cassette

2.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M30I9R8?psc=1


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

Junersun said:


> I'll get back to you after this weekend. Got a x01 RD to test.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tnx. I'm waiting for the outcome on this.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Bogdan_mb said:


> Tnx. I'm waiting for the outcome on this.


It will prob be tomorrow. My frame is in piece getting all the pivot bearing replaced for the season. That 46 is massive...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, actually I already have the Sunrace 11-42 10 speed Cassette working great but I need a new rear derailleur and was thinking for a 11 speed Cassette shifter in the way. I Have a GX and a XO1 11 spd combo on other bikes and really like how the Sram works


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

I can confirm the x01 worked with a little adjustment to the b nut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sancycling (Sep 6, 2012)

allblkscott said:


> You said all the advantages. If weight really bothers you stick to the x01. Those cassettes are very light. Weight doesn't bother me too much so I went with the 11-46t from Box Components.


How is the Box Components 11-46 cassette working for you? Any issues with back pedal? What's your setup?

Why did you choose Box instead of Sunrace? I'm in a similar dilema.


----------



## abrooks (Feb 1, 2015)

@jayspec are you in the UK?


----------



## Apolonios (Mar 3, 2016)

How are you guys seeing these holding up on the trails? Are they working well with the XT derailleur?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Apolonios said:


> How are you guys seeing these holding up on the trails? Are they working well with the XT derailleur?


They are holding fine.
I have the Sunrace 11-42 and 11-46 paired with a M8000 and a M7000 rear mech respectively.
And both setups work flawlessly.
I have over 1k km on each and don't have a single complain.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I haven't been riding much trail due to rain, muddy conditions, trail destruction, and other drama.

What I do find interesting is keeping an eye on the Shimano 46t cassette topic, some people are miffed by the huge jump to the 46t. Sunrace is better that way.

I am running a 28t up front that came with my 6 Fattie. I do enjoy the granny gear on the supersteeps I like to crawl up. Unfortunately I am always running out of gear on the DH.

I once said this is okay, since I single speed a lot & enjoy the concept of riding that way DH, plus I am not trying to push the envelope that much anymore for various reasons social and safety etc., but there have been occasional instances where a bigger gear would be safer for making certain trail moves and features at speed.

When the 28 wears out- probably put a bigger ring on. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apolonios (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks guys. Did any of you had to use the goat link to get good shifting? Or did it work fine with direct mounts??


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like another Sunrace cassette is coming out with more range, 11-50. I saw this a few weeks ago then it disappeared. Here is a link and what is in the body of the page. I wonder if a goatlink 11 would be required to shift a Shimano 11-speed to 50T?

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=88967

SunRace CSMX80 11sp Cassette
•11-50t wide-range MTB cassette upgrade for HG splined (Shimano/SRAM 8-10sp) freehubs
•7075 aluminum 42t and 50t cogs, all other cogs are steel
•7 cogs on 2 aluminum spiders, plus aluminum lockring and spacers
•SRAM derailleurs are generally compatible, Shimano derailleurs require a longer B-tension screw
•Speed: 11 speed
•Range: 11-50t
(11,13,15,18,21,24,28,32,36,42,50)
•Weight: 519g.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

So a 10-42t has 420% range, a Sunrace 11-46 has 418%, and this new MX80 455% range. But the size and weight are getting out of control with these dinner plates. 
If you need that range I am sure a 2x10 with 11-36 cassette is about the same weight overall with half a pound less unsprung weight on the rear wheel.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree, I'm still happy with my Sunrace MX3 10-speed 11/42 and Saint Shifter, M8000 RDR. I do have new XT 11-speed shifter and M8000 cassette, just have not gotten around to try it. I saw this dinner plate cassette and thought wow, what a boat anchor but quite the range. I rarely use by 42T with a 32T narrow wide here in NJ. I can't see it shifting well without help (Goatlink??) but who knows until it's tried out.

On another note it's always great to have options!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Just built a new '17 Specialized Expert Carbon 29/6Fattie. Running RF NW 30T up front and put on the 11-46 M8000 XT. After a couple of weeks, I was catching myself in the 46 cog when I didn't really need to be. Just bought the CSMX8 Sunrace 11-46. Definitely a bit better with that 40T cog. Only 2 rides in, so far. 

Interesting issue as I have the shifting pretty dead-nuts dialed through the entire range H-L. My one hiccup is that when I'm shifted right squarely in the center cog of the cassette (5 above, 5 below), my chainline is great, but then it won't drop down that single cog when shifted. I have to double shift to get it to come off that middle cog and it drops 2 as commanded. It will climb up to and beyond that center cog with no issue. M9000 XTR RD and XTR Shifter.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

I use the method listed on Shimano's instructions paper for the derailleur, and I have good results with it.
Also, the clutch make tuning the gears more difficult, but it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Has everyone pretty much settled on the SRAM chain working better than Shimano? Also, how's the black coating holding up? Does it end up looking grey like the x0 cassettes, after some use??


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

FWIW, I'm only 45 miles into my new CSMX8. Running a Shimano HG-701 XT chain without any issue and flawless, quiet shifting. 

The black coating looks like there will be some obvious wear on the black tooth tips. Aside from the wear spots, I don't see this coating becoming compromised anywhere other than chain contact points. It looks pretty tough.

On a side note, I did have a shifting issue with the SunRace that was very odd and it wasn't present with my new XT 11-46. The chain would not readily drop from the center cog (24T) to the next lower cog (21T). It would hang and chatter and require a double shift to get it to peel off. Baffling! After dickin' with it numerous times, this morning I sent a contact form to SunRace asking their advice. Quite surprisingly, I received a reply within a couple hours! Keep in mind this is Sunday! Funny thing is the gentleman suggested I send it back to my retailer and exchange it for an 11-42 as my RD-M9000 XTR derailleur was not at all compatible. Oh REALLY?! :skep: Anyway, after my sending of the initial email, I was bound and determined to figure out the weirdness I was experiencing and I found the solution...finally. Somehow, the pivot link on the RD that attaches to the derailleur hanger got torqued in place without being in contact with the B-screw notch on the d-hanger. Don't know if it's been like that all along or somehow got tweaked upward about 1/8". It was shifting flawlessly with the Shimano XT 11-46 I first outfitted it with a few weeks ago. I relaxed the fitting, bottomed the pivot link, and retorqued and PERFECT!

Anyway, I replied explaining my problem solving feat and also suggested they not turn away XTR RD users based on marginal info. There was a Shimano circular posted up in another thread (maybe here?) showing compatibility and I and many others are living proof it works. So, with that, my SunRace is shifting flawlessly through ALL gears, not just 11-21 and 27-46! lol:


----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> FWIW, I'm only 45 miles into my new CSMX8. Running a Shimano HG-701 XT chain without any issue and flawless, quiet shifting.
> 
> The black coating looks like there will be some obvious wear on the black tooth tips. Aside from the wear spots, I don't see this coating becoming compromised anywhere other than chain contact points. It looks pretty tough.
> 
> ...


Good info! Thanks. Got a fresh Shimano chain lying around so good to know it will be fine.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Aresab said:


> Looks like another Sunrace cassette is coming out with more range, 11-50. I saw this a few weeks ago then it disappeared. Here is a link and what is in the body of the page. I wonder if a goatlink 11 would be required to shift a Shimano 11-speed to 50T?
> 
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=88967
> 
> ...


Just ordered one of Ebay. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Cerberus75 said:


> Just ordered one of Ebay. We'll see how it goes.


Looks to me like they just created the same jump that so many buy their 11-46T to avoid over Shimano's 11-46. :skep:


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Looks to me like they just created the same jump that so many buy their 11-46T to avoid over Shimano's 11-46. :skep:


True, 44-50 would be better. I'm hoping to not change front rigs so often and not use the 50t as much.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Same jump as Eagle.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Which is nearly the same jump as Shimano 11-46.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Garburak has the same jump, figured this is the cheaper way to get a full range cassette. We'll see how it shifts.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I'll never find out, 11-42t is really more range than I need on the trail, and on my MTBs this is all that matters.


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

Have now done 1000 miles or so on the sunrace 11-46 metal. It is coming of and will put the shimano 11-46 on. Have a slipping chain on the most used cogs, even with new chain. Cannot see any clear indication on the cogs that they really need replacing, but since the chain keeps slipping i dont see any other solution.
The price difference between the xt and the sunrace is only 20 euro or so, and never had issues like this after only 1000 miles on an xt cassette.
On the other hand, this is my first sngle ring setup and i think the smaller rings have a much higher use....must be the reason the e-thirteen cassete has replacement cogs for the smaller units.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

My 11-46 MX8 with around 1500Km on it.
I just finished jet washing it and decide to took a picture for the ones asking about how it wears.








I pretty much use all the range so its wearing evenly.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thats wearing in very very well, IMO. Cant believe that's aluminum and not steel considering how little wear at that mileage.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

GuitsBoy said:


> Thats wearing in very very well, IMO. Cant believe that's aluminum and not steel considering how little wear at that mileage.


I shift like crazy .
So I use all the gears. The 46t cog only get used in short steep sections, so it's not the most used one.
I don't think that photo is a good one to show the wear in the cassette, I was trying to show the wear in the paint, and that was just after I washed it.
I just worn out the pawns and ratchet on my rear hub and I'm replacing the hub, I will try to take better pictures of the cassette wear when the cassette is out.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there actually any difference between the SunRace 11-46 and the Box Components 11-46 cassettes?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

PUNKY said:


> Is there actually any difference between the SunRace 11-46 and the Box Components 11-46 cassettes?


I don't see any difference, was actually wondering if they were made by the same place.


----------



## Canada Guy (Sep 13, 2010)

PUNKY said:


> Is there actually any difference between the SunRace 11-46 and the Box Components 11-46 cassettes?


I was wondering the same as well. I sent a message to Box to see if they'll confirm so I'll post their response if they reply.


----------



## Canada Guy (Sep 13, 2010)

Box confirmed their cassette is the same as the Sunrace









Also, here's the weight on my scale


----------



## plugp7 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm looking to fit a complete Sram NX or GX groupset but with a Sunrace 11-46 cassette.
Am I likely to have any problems with this?
It'll be on a 2014 Cotic Soul 26er hard tail.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

plugp7 said:


> I'm looking to fit a complete Sram NX or GX groupset but with a Sunrace 11-46 cassette.
> Am I likely to have any problems with this?
> It'll be on a 2014 Cotic Soul 26er hard tail.


Shouldn't be an issue as long as your freehub is Shimano style.


----------



## plugp7 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Shouldn't be an issue as long as your freehub is Shimano style.


XT hub and freehub so that's OK.
Was just wondering about the quoted max teeth on rear mechs NX and GX as 42.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Ahhhh...that's right. Good point. I was thinking they were already 50T compatible but that's Eagle. I'm not as Sram savvy on the new since I gave up on it.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Just an update for anyone considering this cassette over the Shimano 11-46. I just swapped mine out after about 1200 miles of hard use (much of it in wet conditions). I was never able to backpedal with the sunrace, not even a half stroke. I just replaced it with the Shimano 11-46 cassette and after a short break in period, I can back pedal indefinitely. So Shimano has the upper hand on cassette design IMO.

Also, the 37-46 jump is totally unnoticeable to me given my riding location and style. Probably going to stick w/ the Shimano version going forward, assuming I can get similar mileage from it.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

yes, the shimano can backpedal. Look closely at the teeth, and you can see that they are slightly angled.

On the other hand, the Shimano granny is aluminum, and so will wear out faster and damage more easily. The Sunrace CSMS8 is all steel teeth.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

beanbag said:


> yes, the shimano can backpedal. Look closely at the teeth, and you can see that they are slightly angled.
> 
> On the other hand, the Shimano granny is aluminum, and so will wear out faster and damage more easily. The Sunrace CSMS8 is all steel teeth.


I have the CSMX8 which also has an aluminum granny and it seemed to wear fine. However the Shimano actually has an aluminum 37t cog. I wish it didn't, but given the better back pedaling and shifting performance I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## debido666 (Jun 20, 2016)

jminus said:


> Just an update for anyone considering this cassette over the Shimano 11-46. I just swapped mine out after about 1200 miles of hard use (much of it in wet conditions). I was never able to backpedal with the sunrace, not even a half stroke. I just replaced it with the Shimano 11-46 cassette and after a short break in period, I can back pedal indefinitely. So Shimano has the upper hand on cassette design IMO.
> 
> Also, the 37-46 jump is totally unnoticeable to me given my riding location and style. Probably going to stick w/ the Shimano version going forward, assuming I can get similar mileage from it.


What chain and front chainring where you using with the SunRace?


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

debido666 said:


> What chain and front chainring where you using with the SunRace?


Chain ring was the shimano m8000 30T. I started with a shimano chain, don't remember which one, but one of the higher end ones. Bought a SRAM PC-X1 to see if that helped with back pedal issue, but it didn't. Eventually bought a goat link for the derailleur as well, which helped smooth out shifting, but didn't change back pedaling.

On a Wolfstooth oval 30T now, shimano 11-46 cassette, and another PC-X1 chain. Still using wolfstooth goat link. Everything works perfectly now.

I still think the relatively short (420mm) chainstays on my Canfield balance exacerbates the issue.


----------



## debido666 (Jun 20, 2016)

I see. I'm going to run 32T SRAM X-Sync chainring (NX) with SunRace 11-46 cassette, SRAM NX derailleur/shifter/cranks and PC-X1 chain. My chainstays are 450mm. I'm 135mm back axle. 

Want to make sure I will not have any backpedal issues this weekend.


----------



## debido666 (Jun 20, 2016)

*So far, so good.*



debido666 said:


> I see. I'm going to run 32T SRAM X-Sync chainring (NX) with SunRace 11-46 cassette, SRAM NX derailleur/shifter/cranks and PC-X1 chain. My chainstays are 450mm. I'm 135mm back axle.
> 
> Want to make sure I will not have any backpedal issues this weekend.


He's a pic of bike.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

I've had my first ride with the Sunrace 11-46 now, running a 32T up front. I was also swapping other parts out and put a new BB on, so moved the single BB spacer across from the drive-side to non drive-side to ensure chainline was pretty good. Running a KMC chain and no chain drop backpedalling (can happily spin in reverse by hand as fast as possible).

With the KMC chain going pretty cheap I'll probably swap it out more regularly than I normally would to prevent wearing the cassette/chainring too badly.

Shifting (XT shifter + derailleur) is excellent.

One quick question - without a chain fitted, winding the B-screw in all the way wasn't enough to clear the 46t, however with the chain fitted to give it some tension it cleared without a problem. Is that the norm? It's the XT med cage.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Might've been wise to get a longer B-tension screw. Unfortunately I culled one $2 bolt from my order :lol:


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

PUNKY said:


> Might've been wise to get a longer B-tension screw. Unfortunately I culled one $2 bolt from my order


You can buy a longer B-screw from any hardware store.
If I'm not mistaken it's an M4, but take your old screw with you to make sure.
Get a M4 25mm, and while you are at it get one with a HEX head instead the normal ones with Phillips head.


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

phreeky said:


> One quick question - without a chain fitted, winding the B-screw in all the way wasn't enough to clear the 46t, however with the chain fitted to give it some tension it cleared without a problem. Is that the norm? It's the XT med cage.


The guide pulley's axle is offset from the derailleur cage's pivot. Meaning, pulling the cage forward lowers the guide pulley, and that lets it clear the biggest cog. Completely normal.

Adjust your b-tension with the chain on, set to the right length, and with the chainring you intend to use. If you make big change to your chainring size, you'll also want to check your b-tension after you've adjusted your chain length.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

lazarus2405 said:


> Adjust your b-tension with the chain on, set to the right length, and with the chainring you intend to use. If you make big change to your chainring size, you'll also want to check your b-tension after you've adjusted your chain length.


So my interpretation of your post then is that I did the right thing by setting it with the chain on? That's good to hear! It did make fitting the whole new drive train a bit tricky though as it was hard to determine correct chain length without having everything already lined up, and hard to line everything up without having a chain fitted!


----------



## hece (Feb 27, 2017)

Just installed a new drivetrain with CSMX8 11-46 and everything is working great after first test run. My bike is a Genesis Tarn 27.5+ hardtail with quite long 445mm (~17.5") chain stays which might help a bit. My setup:

- CSMX8 11-46 black
- RD-M9000 GS XTR rear derailleur (used) with direct mount hanger
- Shimano SP41 full length housing
- Shimano Optislick cable. Orange.
- SL-M9000 XTR shifter (used)
- Shimano CN-HG701-11 Chain with KMC MissingLink 11
- AbsoluteBlack DM cinch 30T oval boost chainring (+3mm offset). Black.
- Race Face Aeffect Cranks -> 51 mm chainline =~ 6th cog

The derailleur was propably used with 11-40 before so I had to screw in the B screw but there are still threads visible. I have no problems backpedalling on the 46T and shifting works great. Though, it remains to be seen how things work after some mud buildup. Shifting is light, not heavy which I have read people complain about on M8000 setups.


----------



## hece (Feb 27, 2017)

phreeky said:


> So my interpretation of your post then is that I did the right thing by setting it with the chain on? That's good to hear! It did make fitting the whole new drive train a bit tricky though as it was hard to determine correct chain length without having everything already lined up, and hard to line everything up without having a chain fitted!


Indeed, it causes a bit of extra steps. But with a chain hook you can install the chain temporarily and set the b screw roughly. Though I had to screw the b screw in a bit more to allow the shift from 2nd to 1st cog function.


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

I am running the Sunrace 11-46 on my Scott Fat Bike and its flawless.

Sunrace 11-46 Alloy version

M8000 Medium Cage RD
M8000 Shifter
TRS Crank
TRS narrowide 28t (fatbike negative offset)
Gold KMC chain

Zero issues and I can turn the cranks backward without the chain dropping. The chainline is surprising good on the 46t. This bike has a 197mm rear.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I just got one of these, ordered online I assumed "SRAM compatible" meant it would fit on my XD driver.


Disappointed.

At least they've offered a refund.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

New to the extend range cassette game?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

JMac47 said:


> New to the extend range cassette game?


New to 1x11 and its (for me) insufficiently low 42t low gear.

And new to SRAM XD drivers.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sideknob said:


> New to 1x11 and its (for me) insufficiently low 42t low gear.
> 
> And new to SRAM XD drivers.


Not sure where you ordered it from but typically the specs call out Shim 9-11 and SRAM 9&10 speed compatible. Though you can use if you have their NX hub wheels then it's compatible. Just not starting at the GX line and above.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

JMac47 said:


> Not sure where you ordered it from but typically the specs call out Shim 9-11 and SRAM 9&10 speed compatible. Though you can use if you have their NX hub wheels then it's compatible. Just not starting at the GX line and above.


I checked out three online places here - two specifically said "will not work with XD drivers" and the third simply said "SRAM compatible" so I got it from there. When I contacted them about the issue they explained what I already knew - XD and Shimano drivers are different.... I suggested rather than just "SRAM compatible" the ad should mention not compatible with XD drivers. Anyway, they are refunding and paying the postage so no biggy.

It seems these Sunrace cassettes aren't made for XD at all.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sideknob said:


> I checked out three online places here - two specifically said "will not work with XD drivers" and the third simply said "SRAM compatible" so I got it from there. When I contacted them about the issue they explained what I already knew - XD and Shimano drivers are different.... I suggested rather than just "SRAM compatible" the ad should mention not compatible with XD drivers. Anyway, they are refunding and paying the postage so no biggy.
> 
> It seems these Sunrace cassettes aren't made for XD at all.


Yeah I don't think SR wanted to compete with the other big S line. So you'll have to go with an aftermarket "add on" big cog or make the switch to Eagle!


----------



## OscarAM (Dec 3, 2015)

Sideknob said:


> I just got one of these, ordered online I assumed "SRAM compatible" meant it would fit on my XD driver.
> 
> Disappointed.
> 
> At least they've offered a refund.


SunRace supposedly now makes two XD driver cassettes a 10-42 11S and a 10-50 12S (I say that because I haven't seen real photos) and I supposed they got the license to use the technology and it's a good move because it's the future to make wider range cassettes with a lighter, stronger and more durable interface. Info here:

http://www.sunrace.com/files/catalog/files/625/Specifications - Cassettes MTB.pdf

But I you want a extended range cassette (more than 10-42) for you XD driver and staying in 11 speed you can get a SRAM XG-1195(X01) or XG-1199(XX1) and add this extension to 44 or 46, to get 440% or 460% range:

https://www.oneupcomponents.com/products/x-cog-44t-sprocket
https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com...roducts/gcx-46t-cog-for-sram-xx1-x01-cassette


----------



## OscarAM (Dec 3, 2015)

Sideknob said:


> New to 1x11 and its (for me) insufficiently low 42t low gear.
> 
> And new to SRAM XD drivers.


You can just get a smaller chainring at front; and the extended range 44-46 still work with your standard NX, GX, X1, X01, XX1 derailleur because the SRAM original cages can work with up to 49T.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Anyone find that these cassettes shift better and run quieter as they wear in? Stands to reason I guess, but the 11-46 I installed this past summer seems to run smoother and shift better now that it has a few hundred miles on it.


----------



## HSracer (Jun 30, 2013)

SteveF said:


> Anyone find that these cassettes shift better and run quieter as they wear in? Stands to reason I guess, but the 11-46 I installed this past summer seems to run smoother and shift better now that it has a few hundred miles on it.


I find that is pretty standard for any new drivetrain component. It takes a bit to wear all of the burs and edges off and then it smooths and quiets down. Happens to me with chains, chainrings, and cassettes.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

HSracer said:


> I find that is pretty standard for any new drivetrain component. It takes a bit to wear all of the burs and edges off and then it smooths and quiets down. Happens to me with chains, chainrings, and cassettes.


To a degree, yes. I've usually used mid-high level Shimano cassettes in the past and they've always run pretty quiet and shifted great right out of the box. This cassette has notably quieted down since it was new, and the shifting seems smoother too. Maybe the chain and cogs are wearing in together. I should probably check the chain to see if it needs replacing!


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

I think chain wear is worth considering. I put a new KMC chain on with the cassette and it was perfect straight out of the box.

I'm 250km in so far (all new: sunrace cassette, XT shifter+der, KMC chain, hope chainring) and everything is still perfect. I will probably swap another chain on shortly and rotate between them to spread the wear.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

just installed my sunrace 11-46 (11s) casette and i can see play !! big cogs (on a spider) moves.
should i use some spacer? i didn't see any in a box (apart one that goes between 13 and 15 - or somewhere there, spacing between cogs is alright)


----------



## hece (Feb 27, 2017)

razorjack said:


> just installed my sunrace 11-46 (11s) casette and i can see play !! big cogs (on a spider) moves.
> should i use some spacer? i didn't see any in a box (apart one that goes between 13 and 15 - or somewhere there, spacing between cogs is alright)


Which hub? Maybe it's road 11 speed compatible (like Hope4 pro) in which case a spacer is needed behind the largest cog.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Does the entire cassette move (whole thing would be loose if it didnt tighten up correctly)?

As asked, what hub??? Lower end hubs have a little bit of play in the freehub itself, so you can wiggle the cassette and think its loose when its actually the freehub moving on its bearings.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

Hope4 hub, it looks like i need to put a spacer first.
without the spacer, cassette is wider than freehub body and i can't tighten it


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

I have the same cassette on a Hope4 with correct spacer installed but found with the lockring torqued to spec, I still had a little play. I'm using a recently calibrated torque wrench but still had to torque a little more to remove the play FWIW.

I think the lockrings that come with the Sunrace cassettes are junk. I found mine coming loose and having to retighten on a regular basis. The first time it loosened, it did a number on my freehub so be forewarned. 

And then after removing the cassette a couple of times, it was harder to get rid of the cassette play. I even replaced the Hope hub spacer and still had play. I went ahead and bought a Shimano XT lockring and torqued to spec (using same torque wrench) and have zero play. I just checked it the other day and it still solid.

Aside from my issue with the lockring, the cassette has been excellent. Durable with precise shifting.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

OscarAM said:


> SunRace supposedly now makes two XD driver cassettes a 10-42 11S and a 10-50 12S (I say that because I haven't seen real photos) and I supposed they got the license to use the technology and it's a good move because it's the future to make wider range cassettes with a lighter, stronger and more durable interface. Info here:
> 
> http://www.sunrace.com/files/catalog/files/625/Specifications - Cassettes MTB.pdf


The Sunrace site is now updated.

I wish they would give us an XD 11s with a 10-46 or 10-48. I'll gladly move on from the HG freehub.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Id be happy if I could find the 11-46 10 speed cassette that they make but doesnt seem to actually exist

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Id be happy if I could find the 11-46 10 speed cassette that they make but doesnt seem to actually exist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You mean something like this: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/sunrace-mx3-10-speed-cassette-11-46-646231/wg_id-402

Think I also saw it on other German online store, but I'm not sure.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

razorjack said:


> Hope4 hub, it looks like i need to put a spacer first.
> without the spacer, cassette is wider than freehub body and i can't tighten it


I had no issues with a Pro 2 evo hub, and then I went to a Pro 4 hub and had to put a spacer on the spoke side in order to get rid of play in the cassette.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Have been running the CSMX8 on my 2017 Giant Reign, for the last month or two...

and, I absolutely love it!!

The xtra gear range & slight drop in weight (Sram NX cassette replaced) are definitely noticeable.

On my local climbs, I'll churn away in the 40 or 36 chainring... but, it's great to have that bail out gear - when you're tired &/or things get real steep.

Cassette looks the sh1t too. Love the red accents & rear decals.

Having read the above lock ring concern, I'll be off to check mine shortly.

If only my SLX med cage der could handle a 46t, I'd purchase another CSMX8 for my AM HT also.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

targnik said:


> If only my SLX med cage der could handle a 46t, I'd purchase another CSMX8 for my AM HT also.


11-speed M7000? What makes you think it can't?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

lazarus2405 said:


> 11-speed M7000? What makes you think it can't?


o_0 it doesn't look like it could (w/ med cage RD) ;-P

With a long cage it probably could >.<

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

targnik said:


> o_0 it doesn't look like it could (w/ med cage RD) ;-P
> 
> With a long cage it probably could >.<
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


What's your rear mech model?
If it's an M7000 I can assure it will work.
I'm being using an M7000 medium cage with a MX8 11-46 for a year now without a problem. They are designed to clear up to 46t cogs.

On the other hand, if you have an M670, then no.
You can hack it but it's not worth it.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 21, 2009)

targnik said:


> o_0 it doesn't look like it could (w/ med cage RD) ;-P


As Aglo says, it will work fine as long as you are running a single chainring. The long cage on new Shimano derailleurs (M7000, M8000) is to accomodate double chainring cranks. I have been running a XT (M8000) medium cage with a MX8 11-46 and a 32 tooth chainring for 6 months and it works like a charm.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Sunrace 11-46'ers, this morning before the ride I switched wheels and tires on a bike and put on the 11 speed cassette.

Recently I changed the chain. I used a new 10 speed chain. It works fine.

It's not the first time I have used this. I switched from a Shimano 42t cassette.
Kool

Due to a different hub I had to put a spacer behind the cassette.

Anyway a 10 speed chain works.0









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow. So how WELL does the 10sp chain work? I just assumed that it would be too wide. Does it shift either more or less willingly?


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Shifts fine. I don't notice anything wrong.

When I was in the garage I found a new 10 speed chain in a drawer that I bought for a 10 speed Mukluk, and I decided to try it. I had checked my chain on the 6Fattie and it was time to put a new one on.

I also knew I was going to soon put on the bigger tire wheelset and wanted the 46t low gear to climb in Henry Coe State Park's challenges without walking.

One caveat, I will be changing the chainring when spring arrives, and will change to a proper 11 speed chain when I do that.










Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

Little bumper...

Here's two years (estimate over 4000 miles) of wear... and the cassette/chain is on last gasp. 
Using a Wolftooth Goatlink 11 on an XTR RD = my impression is that shifting is much better and I can backpedal without a problem on all cogs which I couldn't do with the standard Shimano link... chain would drop on 40 & 46 making some techy climbs a PIA.
Using a KMC X11SL Ti Nitride chain. Just now showing 75% stretch/wear on a few of the links, so its pretty much toast. 
The cassette shows 'ovaling' in the lower gear cogs (definitely r/t stand and goat pedaling) while the higher cogs are still in decent shape. Started making some noise (chain creak/slippage) on hard cranking about a month or so ago... Still totally quiet on the bike stand, but as soon as I put the pedal down... creak, creak.
Fortunately these are very cheap now, since 12sp is the new normal. I am totally happy with 11sp.


----------

